# A tweaker came to steal Buddy's soul (pic)



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh gee!! ****!!! I thought it was a trick thread title!!! I guess not!! You lunging your horse in the ghetto? Lol!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Surprisingly it isn't ghetto here I have no idea where that dude came from, me or my neighbor have never seen him before!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Surprisingly it isn't ghetto here I have no idea where that dude came from, me or my neighbor have never seen him before!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha that's crazy!! Who expects that out in field somewhere??? Too funny! Those tweakers can cover some ground hey?:lol:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Can we see the video? :lol:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Kayella said:


> Can we see the video? :lol:


Yeah I'll try to put it up later I have to put it on my computer and edit it down because the video is like 10 minutes long cause it was me training for the most part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Haha, to weird!!! Lovin' his tie die shirt :wink:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> ...I have no idea where that dude came from, me or my neighbor have never seen him before!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Let this be a lesson - always check under your rocks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh gee!! ****!!! I thought it was a trick thread title!!! I guess not!! You lunging your horse in the ghetto? Lol!!


 
Mental illness knows no boundaries.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Mental illness knows no boundaries.


Tiny, I think tweaking and mental illness are two different things....
As quoted from the UD:

tweak
to be under the influence of methamphetamine.
"man i got all tweaked two days ago and i'm still awake"


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh gosh... I'm old... I was with Tiny on that one thinking the guy was looney.... So tweaked means high? Why would you use such a cutesy word to describe something so icky... Kids these days....


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ya well I'm not so insensitive as to make light of mental illness......however when someone's high and doing stupid **** then it's open season....


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chevaux said:


> Let this be a lesson - always check under your rocks


Honestly I think that's where he came from he was like there all the sudden. He crept up so slowly and quietly, if my neighbor hadn't yelled I wouldn't of seen him till he was right next to me. At first I didn't know what was going on I thought he was a guy wanting to pet the horse then I figured out he was very off when he got close and my neighbor had his worried look. I just tried to stay calm and hold buddy by me. I had my lunge whip firmly grasped to whack him though I was ready. I just kinda waited for him to go away I didn't want to set him off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> Oh gosh... I'm old... I was with Tiny on that one thinking the guy was looney.... So tweaked means high? Why would you use such a cutesy word to describe something so icky... Kids these days....


He was a tweaker he was on crack or meth or something similar definitely very very high. His pupils and eyes were crazy I think tweaker was the right term.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> He was a tweaker he was on crack or meth or something similar definitely very very high. His pupils and eyes were crazy I think tweaker was the right term.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup, that the right term, pertains more to meth though.....


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> Yup, that the right term, pertains more to meth though.....


If I had to guess I'd say meth was the cause. The police kinda laughed when I told them what he said. They were like yup I think he better come with us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg! How...Creepy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So glad your neighbor saw him, you were at the ready with the lunge whip, and the police were prompt and efficient - now let's hope he'll be put away for a while...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I sure hope so!!! I don't want to ever see him again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh! 
That's scary but funny at the same time


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I nearly just about ****ed my pants hahahahah Gesh that is awful, but hilarious.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Tweeking is the correct term, and it's usually used for people using meth, which actually tends to be a country drug of choice, more typically. 


Glad that your neighbor was watching out for you, and that the guy seems relatively calm.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I forgot to mention earlier - maybe a few flowers or box of something tasty to the neighbour for having your back???


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chevaux said:


> I forgot to mention earlier - maybe a few flowers or box of something tasty to the neighbour for having your back???


Good idea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Bahahaa!!! That just made my day


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I don't want to ever see him again!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But then how will you get Buddy's soul back??? :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Waiting for the video!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

**** look at the hippy!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow Peppy! Crazy meth heads, glad Buddy got to keep his soul teehee. Meth is a huge problem in my area, with the amount of farm ground & associated chemicals sitting out for the taking it is bad. Glad to say I've not had any tweaker visits though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Another thought, it's pretty likely that this guy lives in your area, or is visiting other people, who are likely doing meth too. If I were you, I'd be electrifying the heck out of your fencing. I'd have hot wires running back and forth like a maze.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah like my part of the neighborhood is pretty quiet with nice homes but a few blocks away in the next neighborhood there is a pretty ghetto area that's known for problems. I'm thinking that is where the wierdo came from. We have never had any problems in the 13 years of my family living there I know a lot of my close neighbors and one is even a sgt. for the city police. Grated I miss living out in the country where I had no close neighbors. But this town is one of the most policed towns I've ever lived it there is like 6 different law agencies in this town your stupid to do drugs around here. Well they are stupid period if they are doing drugs but the chances of getting in trouble are very high. Now I have a small acreage in this place and I brought buddy here to learn to bond with people and be away from other horses when he connects with me I'll take him to our land with my other horses because I have 400 acres to ride on there and he needs lots of trail time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I assume you have the liability type signs on all your fencing. You know the one that's 'you assume the risk of equine related activity', as well as no trespassing signs. 

You need to protect yourself in case he's gone back out to steal a soul, and you find him dead or injured in your pasture one morning.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I doubt I'll be seeing this dude again but yes I do have no trespassing and not responsible for Injuries and do not pet or feed the horse signs around there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok got the video for you guys. So you will see me having buddy to small circles around me to teach him to lunge without the round pen. On the left side in the street you will see my neighbor in his blue ford pull up and he yells mam and I don't know they other thing he said because I don't hear well but I imagine it was something saying there was a creeper coming lol. Anyways so at first I thought the guy was with my neighbor and the guy wanted to pet the horse and I tell him put your arm down he is young and people scare him easy something like that then I hear him say my soul and he starts talking about taking buddy's soul. Well buddy is ready to run away and you see me trying to pull buddy back towards me as I was scared I was going to lose him if he bolted. So you see me trying to tell the dude to put his hands down. I tried to show him how but it didn't work out well. I was not sure what to do I didn't want to set him off. So I just tried to keep buddy by me and hoped he would go away. So glad the police came when they did. When he left he turned to me and said thank you. I guess he was thanking me for buddy's soul I dunno lol. I had my whip firmly in my hand I was ready to whack him! You will see the police come in the right upper corner.

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/...AB9B4EA-3797-000002F8BF2531CA_zpsec2510a6.mp4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

GlassPlatypus said:


> But then how will you get Buddy's soul back??? :lol:


Silver bullet to the heart of the tweaker.................


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL .. the video .. freaky dude.


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

AlexS said:


> I assume you have the liability type signs on all your fencing. You know the one that's 'you assume the risk of equine related activity', as well as no trespassing signs.
> 
> You need to protect yourself in case he's gone back out to steal a soul, and you find him dead or injured in your pasture one morning.


While it really isn't funny, I can't help but snicker a little at the thought of the next day's headline in the paper:

"Man Injured Attempting to 'Steal' Horse Souls"

ROTF!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

GlassPlatypus said:


> While it really isn't funny, I can't help but snicker a little at the thought of the next day's headline in the paper:
> 
> "Man Injured Attempting to 'Steal' Horse Souls"
> 
> ROTF!


Lol it was scary when it happened but I have to admit its pretty funny cause its sooo out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I had so many police show up and block the driveway. Remember how I said there are several police forces in this town? I had regular PD, sheriffs department, campus police (house is 4 miles from a college campus), and the marshal service. I guess everyone that was near came. My neighbor must told the cops he was after me. When he was getting arrested my neighbor goes sorry man I had to call the cops on you but you need some help lol. I'm going to try and find his mugshot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Aww, poor Buddy!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

poor buddy.. he should have kicked the freak


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG that was freaky to watch Peppy i have hairs standing up all over


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh wow that vid was creepy! I would have whacked him and yelled "NO! THATS MY SOUL! MINE!" And then proceed to whip him repeatedly until he leaves.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Stichy said:


> Oh wow that vid was creepy! I would have whacked him and yelled "NO! THATS MY SOUL! MINE!" And then proceed to whip him repeatedly until he leaves.


Trust me the whip was in hand and I was prepared...... I just wasn't sure what to do you don't know what a person on drugs will do. So I just tried to talk calmly to him and not make any sudden movements. Buddy was scared his eyes were huge he wanted out of there and so did I.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Holy wow - that was some creepy stuff. Definitely gave me chills. Sheesh. I think I'd have reacted pretty close to what you did. A definite WTH moment and not quite sure what is going on.

But now, I have to deliver the bad news to Zoot that there really IS soul eating monsters.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad you & Buddy are Ok now, sure was a scary experience.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It's funny because nothing bad happened, thank goodness.
But that is classic! Bahahaha!

Since you are doing some training and exposing him to different things, at least he is "tweeker broke" now....


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> As quoted from the UD:
> 
> tweak
> to be under the influence of methamphetamine.
> "man i got all tweaked two days ago and i'm still awake"


Thank you for this-I was waiting for the definition of a "tweaker"- I think of myself as pretty worldly, but that's a new one for me. What a strange story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

when they are tweaked.. they are so far beyond the point of being high that they can run on fumes for a few days. 
There are many Mentally Ill people who act like meth addicts. 
Most tweakers have an unwordly smell of a burnt skunk cat **** what the heck died.OMG the smell is there and you know from a few feet away.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> It's funny because nothing bad happened, thank goodness.
> But that is classic! Bahahaha!
> 
> Since you are doing some training and exposing him to different things, at least he is "tweeker broke" now....


Bahaha that just made my day!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

stevenson said:


> when they are tweaked.. they are so far beyond the point of being high that they can run on fumes for a few days.
> There are many Mentally Ill people who act like meth addicts.
> Most tweakers have an unwordly smell of a burnt skunk cat **** what the heck died.OMG the smell is there and you know from a few feet away.


My mom is a therapist and has also worked in law enforcement and I've seen and heard about some interesting people both high, mentally I'll, or both. And I agree that this dude was not firing on all cylinders trust me this dude was high on something good or bad I guess depending on who's perspective lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

